
Anonymous memo on how to raise and retain control for seed stage companies - mttsn
https://txt.fyi/+/8b212f45/
======
billconan
what is SAFE and what is priced round?

~~~
verdverm
Simple Agreement for Future Equity

[https://www.ycombinator.com/documents/](https://www.ycombinator.com/documents/)

